# Jumping tips for a beginner?



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

You've only been riding 3 months. I strongly dislike the fact that he wants you to start jumping. It is highly unlikely that a beginner is ready to jump.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Jumping increases the risk of injury 10-40 fold. That is 1,000-4,000 percent. That doesn't mean folks shouldn't do it, but it does suggest a good instructor, helmet and patience can be cheaper than the medical bills. 

Apart from that, I'm a non-jumper, most western rider whose two favorite books on riding are "Commonsense Horsemanship" by VS Littauer and "Hunt Seat Equitation" by George Morris. The second is still in print, offering detailed advice from a world-recognized expert.


----------



## whalegirl (Jul 5, 2013)

well congrats on the fact that your trainer wants you to jump... but i'd be very careful. I tried many different disciplines for years before i even played with the idea of jumping. three months doesn't sound like a lot of time or a lot of lessons (depending on how often you ride) to have much experience in holding the two-point position steadily, much less over a jump. from my own experience, i'd take a lesson or two with a different trainer to get an outside perspective. you never know what they might teach you.


----------



## BeccaF (Jun 26, 2013)

You said the horse was jumping over the trot poles? It might be worth it just to do a lot of work with the poles. I also wonder about a trainer who's put you into lessons with students at a different level than you and is expecting you to "catch-up".... I don't think catching up or taking short cuts is okay. There's plenty to learn just by time spent on the horse.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I'd say, if *you* feel like your ready. Go for it. If you end up hating it then you can always tell your trainer that you feel uncomfortable. If you fall off (not horribly), laugh at yourself, laugh with the others and get right back on. It doesn't matter if they are more experienced then you, they started out the same way.

I don't really have any tips for jumping as I've never been trained in it. Although I jumped for the first time today :3 (I got bored.) It is a lot of fun!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am a little concerned that the HORSE decided it was going to jump and that there was nothing you could do about that? What if said horse locks onto something even more dangerous next time and decides "ooh lets bolt across the paddock and throw you off into a wall?" 

You need to be able to control the horse you are riding BEFORE you do anything remotely more complex. If you can't control the horses direction etc than you shouldn't be jumping IMHO.


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

Meh, this is how you learn. If your instructor thought it was okay and based on what you said, it sounds fine.

Ultimately you want to be able to decide to jump or not, but for now a horse that decides it's going to go no matter what mistakes you may make is fine--in fact, it's safer. It sounds like a good, safe schoolie you are on.

One of the most dangerous and serious offenses when jumping is jumping ahead. If the horse props, stops, or shies, you go over his head (or, if you are lucky, end up on the neck). You put the horse on the forehand and make it more likely to leave a leg, stumble, or whatever. It takes time to learn NOT to jump ahead, so remember that and don't be in a rush to jump bigger or whatnot. It doesn't sound like that's you, but just a reminder.

An exercise you can do that will help your flatwork AND keep you from jumping ahead is to, at home or wherever, stand flat footed with feet horse riding width (or just shoulder width to start) apart. Move into your two point. Did you rock onto the balls of your feet? Likely you did--most of us do. That is what you are essentially doing when you jump ahead.

Now do it again, but this time drop your weight into your heels. You will see that instead of tipping your upper body forward you likely kept your shoulders open, softened your hips and knees, and are much more stable. This is what you want when jumping or even on the flat--weight in the heels. That's why riding instructors say heels down. They actually want your WEIGHT in your heels, not just a calf stretch. I tend to imagine a heavy, wet sand sliding down the back of my neck, down my back, over my bum, down the back of my thighs and calves into my heel, then attaching to an anchor dropping from my heels.

Get used to that feel on the ground. When you next get on a horse, stand up and sit down in your stirrups at the halt (you can do this before your lesson starts), feeling your weight sink into your heels (wet sand anchor or whatever works for you). You will feel your seat feel more secure.

Keep working at this at the walk, trot, and canter, at 2 point, over poles, etc. You will feel very secure and your seat will gain some independence. When you jump, you will feel the horse push your bum back (not up) because your hips are soft and your weight is back. Another thing to visualize is a hook from your bum or your back belt loop to the horse's tail. When the horse jumps it pulls your bum BACK. It is also attached to an empty backpack, so if you collapse your shoulders or upper body forward, it will yank your poor pony's tail up. Sit UP, bum BACK, weight DOWN, chest OPEN.

If you do all of those things you will find your parts function independently, which is helpful when you are trying to use your legs and hands to do other things like prepare the horse for a turn right after a fence, adjust the stride for the distance, etc. (don't worry about those things yet).

Don't forget, both on the flat and over poles and jumps, that it is your CORE that is responsible for holding your upper body up and straight--not your back, pelvis, or anything else.

Hope that helps. Have fun!


----------

